# dosage..? - any Iberital CM2 Auto owners.?



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a Krups on loan till I can afford a decent 'budget' grinder

i can set the 'grind' using an external dial

it can dispense *any* amout i want using the timer

I use 18g in a Gaggia double basket

seriously considering the MC2....but

on the Happy Donkey site it says

''...will generally dispense between 5 - 7 grammes of coffee at a time....''

so TWO operations with the pf on the button..?

yet a Reviewer says

''..From the outset, the timer on mine was set to deliver a tad over 10g, so while I was tinkering with the grind, I cranked it up (needs a screwdriver), to about 16g, which would give enough ground beans for a decent double in my 52mm filter...''

and another says

''...and once the timer has been suitable adjusted delivers 2 x 9oz grinds into a European basket with little or no mess....''

1...so is the timer adjustable . to deliver A LARGER DOSE

2.. wots the screwdriver mod refer too..?

thanks for any advise .......


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a small plastic disc on the side of the Mc 2 with a screwdriver slot in it (this can be turned with a finger but is more accurate with a screwdriver. The adjustment lengthens or shortens the TIME the grinder runs for. There are no reference points marks or clicks for setting the TIME, it is done by trial and error. When you change beans OR as they vary with heat and humidity you need to tweak the timer to maintain a set amount of coffee.

You can place a pot or tub on scales and hold the button on the front to discharge the weight you require


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> ................You can place a pot or tub on scales and hold the button on the front to discharge the weight you require


thanks for the tip

just wanted to be lazy - and set the Auto to discharge 18g


----------

